# STOP ANTIDEPRESSANT and watch your progress ! (COME IN FOR BREIF EXPLANATION)



## mafia77 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, to all my fellow sufferers, I suffered for almost 3 years from this terrible dream like symptom (DP/DR) and it was marijuana induced

I started SSRI's a year ago for about a year and recently like 2 months ago i tapered off until i am out of it completely for 2 months

NUMBER 1

Basically there are two types of depersonalizations ONE is Caused by the way we are thinking which literally distracts us completely from our daily life, work, emotions and REALITY so basically we are locked in a really bad thinking shell. And no doubt that BAD shell started organically in the brain(drugs interference with the brain or traumatic events which manages to change the brains biology TEMPORARILY) because we all know our DP never started beautiful like how it is now it was HELL for all of us at the start. SO after time the brain balances out biologically, but psychologically some of us get used to that BAD shell due to the long time of the recovery organically (1 day to a month MAXIMUM)

A good EXAMPLE of why we are all normal : We type well, we LOOK well to people, we talk well, we are intellectually well, and we think our memory is bad but we literally learnt and saved every information online regarding Depersonalisation, we literally became DP experts which can stand with all courage in front of millions to explain in details all what we read and feel.

Another Good example : When you are in a conversation, please explain to me why don't you feel DP? and didn't you figure out that your memory and concentration within the conversation disappears and gets bad the moment you just think "Am i talking or no, oh i hate dp" but for good seconds or minutes of CONVO you where 100% normal

NUMBER 2 (Applies to people under meds)

Second type of depersonalisation is the one which comes by default with SSRI's or any Psychiatric Meds, It basically makes you feel better because it sheilds your real depersonalisation with a med induced depersonalisation which is less worse than your real psychological depersonalization and once you take the meds for longer it starts to dominate and it becomes the DP you feel instead of ur real DP, Thats why you all say this med made me calmer better etc...in reality it just covered your real DP and gave you a less intense DP

I Asked many people with JUST anxiety no DP and people with JUST depression no DP who take SSRI's "Do you guys feel lost, not real, DP to a small extent after starting these meds?"

ALL THEIR ANSWERS WHERE "YES"

Accept the fact that no meds will ever cure your DP because NO meds can make you become funnier or become a singer all of a sudden...or become a good dancer with out even knowing how to dance

DP starts being a brain problem and ends being a habit, That habit should be changed manually because nothing else can change it

Ways of recovery or Coping or what ever you want to call it:

1) STOP meds (by Dr's supervision) IMMEDIATELY

2) NO these are not SSRI WITHDRAWAL symptoms, this is your real DP and personality which you left far behind when you started your SSRI's

3) Walk, Talk, and do your routine stuff with 0 concentration (ya i know you can't, NO you can) on reality

4) Get back your real perception by not distracting your self with the false DP perception

5) Dont think of what i wrote or what ever others wrote regarding recovery while recovery period, just let it be natural

6) Finally DONT THINK (Dare your self to not think, just like daring your self to stop smoking) make not thinking your habit

At the End id like to say, yes Dp does really make a big change in our perception and life, but that change can be reversed by training your self to FORGET

Again i know its right there in your eyes and even when you close your eyes it becomes in your brain , why do you think it becomes in ur brain when you close your eyes? its because your brain is TIRED AS HELL

I really HOPE you all recover AS soon as possible from this insane disaster


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

of course no one on this website comments on this thread hmmmm wonder why


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

Why?


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

cuz majority are tlking meds and dont wanna stop


----------



## mafia77 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well once they stop, and follow the rules of coping with the withdrawal pain which is not PAIN, which is actually their real problem which was shielded...from a month to a year with no meds and just WILL POWER and STRENGTH ....I DOUBT any one will ever be seen in this web site !


----------

